# Motorhome Upholstery



## kazzzy

We are looking at getting our M/H reupholstered in leather (we bought it with cloth which was a mistake) can anyone recommend a company who is good at a resonable cost preferably around the west midlands area?


----------



## Hobbyfan

I'm sorry but I can't help with any info regarding the West Midlands but if you don't have any luck you may consider a trip up the M6 to this firm.

http://www.caravanupholstery.co.uk/

I dealt with them this year and they were excellent.

I am curious as to why you'd want to go to leather. I have leather in my private car and cloth in my motor-home and can find no huge disadvantage with the cloth.

If you're bothered about keeping the seats clean you can always get them professionally covered for £40-50.

http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/

Edited to say: I've just realised that you're probably not referring to just the cab seats but the other upholstery as well. However, my point still applies I think!


----------



## philsil

Leather sounds great! love to see the finished pictures.

p.s. has anyone ever asked a motorhome manufacturer why the fabric design is so pants?


----------



## Hobbyfan

philsil said:


> Leather sounds great! love to see the finished pictures.
> 
> p.s. has anyone ever asked a motorhome manufacturer why the fabric design is so pants?


I'm not quite sure what 'pants' means but assume that it's not complimentary!

Actually, I think that the fabric in my Hobby is very nice and my wife, who is an arbiter of good taste agrees!

Also, my previous British 'van was quite tasteful although I have to say that I have seen one or two that are pretty unappealing and look like something from a '70s caravan.


----------



## EJB

Regal furnishings are fairly well recommended:-

Regal Furnishings.

Ilkeston,
Derbyshire.


----------



## CliveMott

Barry Hartley at Regal Furnishings. They did ours in just over 1 day and its spot on. Recommended. (But haggle OK, its really Mike baldwin)

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/leisure-vehicle-upholstery-process/bessacarr-motorhome.html


----------



## vonnie

We had a very favourable price quoted whilst at the Northern Motorhome last week from Careavan who are at Birmingham B30 
phone number 0121 458 1112. web site www.careavan.org if that is near you. We are up at Carlisle, Cumbria, and would like to find an upholsterer a bit further north. Anyone any ideas ? Ta


----------



## Hobbyfan

vonnie said:


> We had a very favourable price quoted whilst at the Northern Motorhome last week from Careavan who are at Birmingham B30
> phone number 0121 458 1112. web site www.careavan.org if that is near you. We are up at Carlisle, Cumbria, and would like to find an upholsterer a bit further north. Anyone any ideas ? Ta


There's the one in Lancashire that I mentioned higher up this thread.


----------

